# 60D Not Autofocusing :(



## jasonmillard81 (Sep 18, 2012)

Greetings!

Recently I took some photographs on a little excursion with some friends. I noticed that when pressing on the shutter button halfway it does not Autofocus.

I have a Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 and a Canon 50mm 1.8

Both had autofocus engaged on the actual lens. I could not find any settings or buttons that I might have disengaged by accident.

I normally use the video mode, so getting into photography is new and exciting.

Thanks for any advice in advance!

jason


----------



## luoto (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know the 60D, but was this happening in modes like AV and TV but not in "auto" ? If you could there be a back button also similar to the problem I just discovered with a 7D (back focussing? )


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 10, 2012)

Try using the full auto mode (green box lol) and see if it focuses. There are some custom ways to set what the shutter button does in the menu, but it should still work in green-box mode even if the settings are screwy


----------

